# can't read disk label



## cgigeek (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a dirty partition that won't `fsck`, it complains about not being able to read disklabel, but disklabel is readable, and other partitions `fsck`'s ok. Please advi*s*e.


```
fsck -t ufs /dev/mfid8s1f
** /dev/mfid8s1f

CANNOT READ BLK: 595613408
CONTINUE? [yn] y

THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ: 595613408, 595613409, 595613410, 595613411,
ioctl (GCINFO): Inappropriate ioctl for device
fsck_ufs: /dev/mfid8s1f: can't read disk label
```
BUT

```
bsdlabel /dev/mfid8s1
# /dev/mfid8s1:
8 partitions:
#          size     offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a:    2097152          0    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  b:    8388608    2097152      swap                    
  c:  625137282          0    unused        0     0     # "raw" part, don't edit
  d:   16738304   10485760    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  e:    2097152   27224064    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  f:  595816066   29321216    4.2BSD        0     0     0
bsdlabel: partition c doesn't cover the whole unit!
bsdlabel: An incorrect partition c may cause problems for standard system utilities
```


----------

